# 6 foot fly rod??



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all I am going to visit the Smokey Mountains and there are some small streams around there. I also fish a small creek here and it is very hard to cast even a 7'6" rod. I guess it will have to roll cast for the most part. Any recommendations on a lower end 6' rod. They seem to be specialty and expensive. I would like something I could use both places.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*6' FLY ROD*

Check out the new TFO 6' 2# Spin/Fly combo rod. It is built on their Signature Series rod, and has a full cork grip and slip rings. You can mount a spinning reel up forward or fly reel further back on the grip. We have been using them here in Austin with an ultralight spinning reel, for white bass, crappie, etc. They cast a 3# line really well. Hope this helps. Oh yeah, they are only $99.95 for the rod with lifetime warranty.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks that is dang near perfect for what I need. I have made several calls having a little trouble getting one....but I should be able to manage. I am only worried about the rod 'seat' and if it will hold securely.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd back up that reel seat with electrical tape. It shouldn't move then.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*6 FOOT ROD*

Call Sportsman's Finest in Austin, they have them. The slip rings are quite secure, but you can tape your reel as stated, or cut rubber shims from surgical tubing for under the reel seat.


----------



## DrumInPublic (Jun 20, 2009)

Honestly I have fished trout with 6ft Eagle Claw I got at Wal-Mart. It cost 20 bucks and is honestly for the money worth checking out, especially if your not going to use it a lot.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Well that might be the direction I go I have not heard back from their rep yet. I have heard so good reviews on this set up what do yall think. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_96504_175001000_175000000_175001000_175-1-0


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-ORVIS-F...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a0539b409


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Well that might be the direction I go I have not heard back from their rep yet. I have heard so good reviews on this set up what do yall think. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_96504_175001000_175000000_175001000_175-1-0


----------



## FlySouth (Feb 25, 2009)

A shorter rod wont necessarily help you fish the small creeks in the Smokies.
Roll casting will be much easier with a longer rod as will mending your line.


----------

